# Scarecrow Skulls (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Here are a few new papier mache skulls that look very weathered and worn, could be good for creating a scarecrow type of prop.


































Tutorial can be found here:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=69


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

That's an excellent weathered and worn effect Scott!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice look Stolloween...as always


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

That is awesome Scott. They look like they are carved from wood and left out behind the old barn for years and years.
Always fun to see what you come up with.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice Scott!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Really unique! Love the paint effects.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm always amazed at what people on here create.

I did try and view the website as well and for some reason was getting a Database Error.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice.
Great job as always.
I look forward to your projects,they are very creative


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

So cool, love them.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Systematic Chaos said:


> I'm always amazed at what people on here create.
> 
> I did try and view the website as well and for some reason was getting a Database Error.


Outstanding job! Looks so real! I would love to try it out, but I also went on the link and got a database error?


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Is anyone else getting Error establishing a database connection? I hope it's just something on my end.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

lol You must have posted that as I was posting my last one. Sorry, guess that answers my question.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work!!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Totally Bad Ass!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another cool creation Stolloween!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great...
those look awesome
you are the best with that stuff.

now those are something I will definitely try sometime, thanks


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I saw the title and didn't think I was going to see anything out of the ordinary...but WOW! What a look. Excellent work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Stoll your website not working
I am getting this on any link I have for you
The website cannot display the page
Most likely causes:
The website is under maintenance. 
The website has a programming error.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the comments...my website is having some issues..have a service ticket in with the hosting company..working on getting it working...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That does it Scot. I am sneaking down there some night and raid your props. But if you dont mind, leave a light on since I don't see in the dark very well anymore. Also if you have a fence please leave a gate open. My fence climbing days are long gone. And if you have any pets please have them tied, my running speed is not what it was.
Joking a side, your work is excellent.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's an alternative link for the Scarecrow Skull how-to:

http://stolloween.blogspot.com/2008/09/scarecrow-skulls.html


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

SU-WEET, Scott!!! Man, those rock...your the paper mache guru!


----------

